# What does your baby look like after a bath?



## Irania (Sep 16, 2005)

This is one of my favourite wet Kokomo pictures!


----------



## Debbeans (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's Chloe in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

will have to take pic but I would say she looks a little like a rat


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Joplin, Sammie and Frankie after their bath


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey after the shower:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

[attachment=458:attachment]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi (during her first bath)









Nikki (after her first bath)


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. in the bath tub!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

[attachment=460:attachment]
Tic is on the left and Peanut on the right


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am glad that it is not only Alex that looks that way after a bath.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

He was still a tiny Tuck back then.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They are all so cute... love the pictures.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is a picture of Tuffy and his cousin Palbert in the bath.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Sep 20 2005, 01:21 PM
> *[attachment=460:attachment]
> Tic is on the left and Peanut on the right
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yep, tic...that's exactly what buttercup looks like in the bath! i can tell she is always "counting to 10" hoping that the whole thing will be over when she opens her eyes again LOLOLOL

all these little bathing beauties are so adorable!!!!

ann marie and the "hey! i dont send out pics of YOU in the shower, i dont want to find out you're doing the same of ME!" buttercup


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my I just love all those cute pictures







and I did get a giggle, those poor little kids being snapped at one of their worst moments, and none of them looked at all pleased


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I needed this post today...thanks for sharing your pictures. Teddy also looks just like Tic when he is getting bathed. The face says it all....are we done yet!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

They are all totally adorable and have that same get me out of here, are we done yet.....look


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Gosh they even look cute when their soaking wet.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That was actually a 'calm' Tic in the tub...He usually likes to grab my arm with his front paws and dig his little tiny nails into me


----------



## MissMollyMae (Apr 16, 2005)

As you can see, Molly just loves her baths!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Sep 20 2005, 10:57 PM
> *Here is a picture of Tuffy and his cousin Palbert in the bath.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I was just wondering about PALBERT the other day, I haven't seen his cute little face in awhile







How is he doing?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is Harley a couple of months ago - thankful the terrible ordeal was all over!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Schuster out of bath


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Here is Baby Gizmo after a bath!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh no Sorry the picture is too big! What do I do to make it smaller?


----------

